# Swollen mouth and gums?



## Trina (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi.. just to tell you guys that Emmy has a swollen gum or something because when you stare at her face, one side (to the left) is normal, and then on one side (which is the right) is very red! And whenI tried to lift it up to seewhat was the matter, Emmy would always move, and the one timeI saw it was like a coldsore, you know the one you get in winter??Well right now I'm confused and don't know what to do! And my sister said not to worry about it a lot of times... But I think it's more serious!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 19, 2004)

Exactly where is the swelling located?Under her jaw? On her lip? Her cheek? Does it feelwarm? Hard? Soft? Can you get a photo of it?

It really sounds to me like it's something that the vet needs to take a look at.

Pam


----------



## mhiszxpinay (Jul 20, 2004)

its under her lip. yes i agree. we should see the vet.!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 20, 2004)

It sounds like it may be an injury to the lip that's become infected. 

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Trina,

I wouldn't delay in getting her to the vets. Until you do,you could try an antibiotic medication (over-the-counter) for humans,but I wouldn't count on it doing what medication from the vet cando. 

Good Luck.

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Trina. Yes I would definately get it checked out. Could it be a bee/wasp sting? let us know what happens

Jan


----------



## Trina (Jul 20, 2004)

Luvabun - no it hasn't beenstung by any bugs. For the last couple of days, i have not let Emmyoutside so the injury can not be infected.

Pamnock- The swelling is located on her gums. Andthis morning, to check on it, i found a cut on the bottom lip on whereher tooth is. And it is getting worse, and is indeed infected. But wheni told my mom and dad, they said that there isn't a swell or anyinjury..:?...so now i have to save money in order to pay forthe vet. --How much does it costs to go to the vet check-up??--


----------



## Trina (Jul 20, 2004)

Also Pamnock, i'm sorry tosay that i can not get a picture on it because my webcam does not work!:?So i can't show you in any other way instead ofdescribing it.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 20, 2004)

*Trina wrote:*


> Luvabun - no it hasn't been stung byany bugs. For the last couple of days, i have not let Emmy outside sothe injury can not be infected.
> 
> Pamnock- The swelling is located on her gums. Andthis morning, to check on it, i found a cut on the bottom lip on whereher tooth is. And it is getting worse, and is indeed infected. But wheni told my mom and dad, they said that there isn't a swell or anyinjury..:?...so now i have to save money in order to pay forthe vet. --How much does it costs to go to the vet check-up??--


The cost depends on the vet -- although a bill of $100 wouldn'tsurprise me. It might be a good idea to have a "heart toheart" with your vet about your ability to pay. Some are moreflexible than others.

If the cut is easy for you to get at, rinse with peroxide and apply atriple antibiotic ointment. You may needto open it up a little with a razor blade if it is pussfilled. Depending on the extent of the infection, oralantibiotics are sometimes needed, but you may be able to get thiscleared up with a topical ointment.

Let us know how it goes.

Since it is important to treat injuries and/or illness ASAP -- you maywant to consider saving a little money each week for your "bunny vetfund", so funds will be available when needed.

Pam


----------



## Trina (Jul 20, 2004)

> The cost depends on the vet -- although abill of $100 wouldn't surprise me. It might be a good idea to have a"heart to heart" with your vet about your ability to pay. Some are moreflexible than others. If the cut is easy for you to get at, rinse withperoxide and apply a triple antibiotic ointment. You may need to openit up a little with a razor blade if it is puss filled. Depending onthe extent of the infection, oral antibiotics are sometimes needed, butyou may be able to get this cleared up with a topical ointment. Let usknow how it goes. Since it is important to treat injuries and/orillness ASAP -- you may want to consider saving a little money eachweek for your "bunny vet fund", so funds will be available whenneeded.


OoO! That very expensive, and i only get $5.00 a weekfor baby sitting and stuff.. i can't afford it! Plus if my mom knew theprice.. she would be surprised... is she going to die Pamnock?


----------



## Trina (Jul 20, 2004)

-- this is the front gum.. hMmM.. i think that you can't really seeit... let me try to brighten it up.. brb [[ if see.. there is some redswelling ]]


----------



## pamnock (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for posting the photo -- it gave me a muchbetter idea of the area you are referring to -- I was thinking it wason the lip.

Infections can sometimes be life-threatening. However, Ithink if you clean the wound, be certain it lanced open and apply anantibiotic, she should be fine. She may have poked her gumwith something, or a piece of food may have become lodged under thegum. I can't really see what's going on for certain -- areher teeth properly aligned? 

Pam


----------



## Trina (Jul 20, 2004)

OoO yeah.. i cleared it up for more details inphoto impression.. but i don't know how to paste it on here.. tophotobucket... :?got any suggestions?


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Trina,

The Doc is always right; she'll say she's not, but thatwould only drop her stats down to 99.99999% correct.

It does sound like an abcess. If it's warm and red with theswelling, she has an infection which must be treated. You can clean itby applied hydrogen peroxide, then making the incision as Docsuggested, getting out the pus with a cottonball or Q-tip, and applyantibiotic cream (made for humans). Treat daily until it'shealed.

-Carolyn


----------



## Trina (Jul 20, 2004)

clearer? or blurry?


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2004)

Better, but still blurry.

:?

-Carolyn


----------



## Trina (Jul 20, 2004)

> She may have poked her gum with something,or a piece of food may have become lodged under thegum


i thnk SHE MAY have poked her gum on something.because sometimes after she eats and when her bowl is empty without anyfood she would toss it around. The Bowl has ridges at the tip. like aclose in. its a plastic bowl. so i think your right pam. Maybe whiletossing it..she may have poked her gum. Ohh! i forgot tomention. Today morning we found another cut. on her bottom lip! IT mayhave been on the bowl again or she may have bitten her lip whileeating? I've heard that Rabbits teeth grow as theregrowing..? maybe i need to buy her some type of wood..like apple woodto trim them down?:?


----------



## pamnock (Jul 20, 2004)

I can't tell from the photo where her top teethare. Are those her bottom teeth showing in thephoto? Do her top teeth overlap the bottoms?

If you suspect the dish -- take it out and get a new one.

Pam


----------



## Trina (Jul 20, 2004)

No Pamnock, those are nother bottom teeth, those are her top teeth. Ok, what dish do you think that i should buy?


----------



## mhiszxpinay (Jul 20, 2004)

one more pic. sorry if messy..!


----------



## mhiszxpinay (Jul 20, 2004)

is the picture n e better?


----------



## pamnock (Jul 20, 2004)

Good -- perfect teeth  Get her any kind of dish with smooth edges that she can't tip (like a nice crock).

My husband is an electrician, so I use metal electrical boxes (I think they are called junction boxes)as dishes.



Pam


----------



## mhiszxpinay (Jul 20, 2004)

good perfect teeth for emmy =D 
-- is there any unusual commotion going on around the teeth or gums?


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jul 20, 2004)

Megans teeth look nothing like that :?


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah, it looks like that darn water dish is theculprit, unless there's sharp metal pieces in her cage. That little cuton the bottom looks like it.

Plastic can be really sharp....

Rose


----------



## mhiszxpinay (Jul 20, 2004)

yes i agree rabbit girl..hmpph..i have to findmyself a new bowl for emmy. gotta go and buy one dont seemto have any bowls that has a smooth edge..well i do..kitchenbowls//cereal bowls..but certainly i no if i ask my mom..shes going tosay "NO!"..but i fount some bowls at petsmart that are smooth..hopethere still in stock


----------



## pamnock (Jul 21, 2004)

*MyBunnyLovesMe wrote: *


> Megans teeth look nothing like that :?




What do Megans teeth look like?

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2004)

*Trina wrote: *


> Ok, what dish do you think that i should buy?




Hi Trina,

Tucker doesn't even like using a dish. He tips it over allthe time, so I put the food down on his bed and he gobbles it up off ofthat. I'd go with no dish at all until you can find somethingbetter. There are different types in a pet supplystore. Some clip onto the side of the cage, others screw intothe side of it. Fauna has a plastic bowl that looks as if itcould've been sold as a bird's dish. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jul 21, 2004)

*pamnock wrote:*


> *MyBunnyLovesMe wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Megansteeth look nothing like that :?
> ...




Her bottom teeth are okay, but, she doesn't really have long top teeth.They look pretty small. I'll try to take a picture someday but she'dprobably bite me 100 times in the process lol.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 21, 2004)

*Trina wrote: *


> Ok, what dish do you think that i should buy?


Trina, I use a plastic cat food bowl that I got from Walmart. It has arounded top that keeps them from chewing on it. My boys were pretty badfor tipping their bowls before and rarely do they ever tip themanymore. Only when they get a hold of the handles. This may help toprevent the chewing, here's a picture of it.


----------



## mhiszxpinay (Jul 21, 2004)

THankx mybunny! I sawthe same kind of bowl at petsmart when i was buyingEmmy'sfood =D I was thinking about buying Emmy the same kind of bowl maybeduring this week when my parents aren`t tired from a dayswork! Thanx everyone!
--p.s. i took2bunmom'sadvice of looking for a vet in the yellow pages..! MAtter of Fact I didfind one next to the place ((petsmart)) where i buy Emmy's food andstuff =] My mom is thinking if we should take her or not:?


----------



## mhiszxpinay (Jul 22, 2004)

hey everyone! i thoughtthat i was going to keep u updated.well i checked emmys mouth if therewas anything wrong againn..but when i cheked everything seemed to behealing! the swelling is beginning to go down. and the cuts are seemingnot to be there n e more! =D


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the update! 

This is _great_ news.


----------



## mhiszxpinay (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## rabbitgirl (Jul 23, 2004)

Cool! Try ceramic dishes too, they are too heavy to fling or chew.

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Jul 23, 2004)

Glad to hear the good news about Emmy!

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 23, 2004)

Phew!! What a relief!!

-Carolyn


----------



## CuddlesMom (Jul 23, 2004)

i use a metal hanging dish/ rack in the cage..itwas 8 dollars at petsmart...i had the problem of my bun using his foodbowl as his litter box glad to hear your bun is better


----------



## Trina (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for all your support!And she is getting better and i'm not getting worried anymore! Thanksfor all the advice!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 23, 2004)

So pleased everything has worked out for you Trina


----------

